# Nomos Orion 35mm



## mcdooley

I recently have been looking at the Nomos Orion. I had read the reviews of the Nomos line by Dan at Timeless Luxury Watches, a sponsor of the forum. I ordered the watch, sight unseen, and Dan was able to get it shipped the very next day. Very easy to work with and I'd highly recommend him to anyone interested in any of the Nomos line.

I originally was torn between the 38mm and 35mm Orion models, but after a bit of research, found that everyone made the same comment about the 35mm version...that is seemed larger than it's actual size due to the slim bezel and long lugs. I took the plunge and ordered the watch. I've had it for a little while now and can honestly say that I'm extremely pleased with the finishing of the watch as well as the accuracy. Right out of the box I've found that it loses less than 2 seconds a day. This compares to my manual wind Omega Speedmaster that is at +5 seconds a day. So I was immediately impressed with the functioning of the watch.




















The gold indices really complement the blue hands. And the off-white color of the face makes everything clear and easily readable. Beautifully finished watch, I chose the display back model.

After wearing it, I can say that it does indeed wear larger than its 35mm size would lead you to believe. I have 7.5 inch wrists, but the thin bezel allows the face to wear like a larger watch. The long lugs also make the watch seem larger than it's actual size. As a dress watch, even though 35mm might sound small, it wears appropriately.









The watch is also quite thin, allowing it to easily fit beneath a shirt sleeve. It's also light making it an extremely comfortable watch to wear. The curvature of the lugs also aids in the comfort of the watch, you can wear this one and almost forget it is there.









For reference, I've placed it next to a Rolex Datejust, an Omega Speedmaster, and a vintage (60's) Omega Seamaster.



























Sitting next to the Speedmaster, you can really see the difference in size. But next to the vintage Seamaster, you can see that this was a well though modern interpretation of a classic dress watch. Not actually much larger, but the dimensions of the bezel especially show how much larger the watch wears.








To show how thin the watch is, I also took a couple of shots with it on the wrist vs. the Speedmaster and the Datejust. Both watches, but especially the Speedmaster, dwarf the Nomos in distance off of the wrist. The thinness of the Nomos Orion really does make for a comfortable and sleek dress watch.















One last shot of the Orion.









Overall a great watch. One I bought unseen with the only worry that it might be too small, especially as they make a 38mm model. But once I tired it on, I really don't think there is any need to get the larger model.


----------



## Bwana1

Great review & write-up, the Orion is a classic watch...I love mine


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Great review, with very useful photographs. Thank you.


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Congrats on your new Orion!!!
I fully agree with you on the perfect size of the 35mm Orion. The recent youtube review of the 38 mm Orion peaked my interest in this model.
But after trying the 35 mm Orion on yesterday, I can simply say that it fit perfectly on my 7.15" wrist. The long lugs and large bezel
do make it look bigger. On top of that, it really is an elegant looking watch! Some how, the subtle gold hour markers allow the hands to 
stand out and be noticed!

Some day i hope to get an Orion myself!


----------



## mpalmer

That's a great looking dress watch. Congrats on your new Nomos!


----------



## Fantasio

Congratulations and welcome to the club! :-d


----------



## tiger roach

Congrats on making a great choice for your new watch! And thanks for the pics and description.

I have had my Orion 35mm for a few months now and really love it. I just happen to be wearing it today...


----------



## flyingpicasso

watchcrank said:


> Great review, with very useful photographs. Thank you.


I agree with this--a picture IS worth a thousand words. When you see side-by-sides like that it is very helpful. Thanks and congrats to you mcdooley!


----------



## lil_lkl

Enjoying my 33mm Orion over a cuppa today b-)

View attachment 1381627


----------



## JLS007

Thanks for the review and photos, the Orion is very understated.


----------



## Der Amf

For a while I've been pretty sure that the next watch I want is the Nomos Orion Rose, but I wanted to be certain that I had opted for the right case size, so I went to an AD and had a look at the various Orions. When I tried the 38mm case on my sub-7" wrist the Orion dial just looked daft - all the delicacy was lost, it just looked endlessly broad, dominating my wrist. The 35mm was a perfect fit.

I also wanted to see the rose dial up close (not just through the shop window). It is much less pink in the flesh than you get from the photos - its more like the faded pink-tinged colour of rose champagne - what the french sometimes call "pelure d'oignon" - the colour of onion skin. The Orion Roses come with either a light tan strap or a black one. The black one brought out the colour much more. The pinkness dial wasn't so different from the pinkness of my anglo-celtic arm, tbh ;-) The texture of the dial is quite complex, with a shimmering quality in the mix, so the glittering of the gold markers and hands is just part of that. The whole thing is much more complex than you see in individual photos. And very pretty.


----------



## beechcustom

Great review and pictures guys! I've fallen in love with the Orion with blue hands and gold indices and I have to say I'm leaning towards the 35mm. I have 7 inch wrists so I think the 38mm, with it's long lugs, may cause the doors to fall off my car. 

Obscure clown reference aside, I have just taken delivery of a Seiko SARB035 and it the perfect size for me. What is the lug to lug size of the Orion 35mm please? Also, if I buy an Orion it will be my last purchase for some time and one which will mark a significant birthday later in the year. Unless I win the lottery, I will only have the two watches for every situation. So is the Orion too dressy? Have owners found that it can work with a casual wardrobe or is it strictly a formal wear accessory? If so I may have to reconsider as I rarely go formal nowadays. I intend to get to an AD soon but they are a fair distance away so I'm doing my research before taking it to the next stage. Many thanks.


----------



## Der Amf

beechcustom said:


> Great review and pictures guys! I've fallen in love with the Orion with blue hands and gold indices and I have to say I'm leaning towards the 35mm. I have 7 inch wrists so I think the 38mm, with it's long lugs, may cause the doors to fall off my car.
> 
> Obscure clown reference aside, I have just taken delivery of a Seiko SARB035 and it the perfect size for me. What is the lug to lug size of the Orion 35mm please? Also, if I buy an Orion it will be my last purchase for some time and one which will mark a significant birthday later in the year. Unless I win the lottery, I will only have the two watches for every situation. So is the Orion too dressy? Have owners found that it can work with a casual wardrobe or is it strictly a formal wear accessory? If so I may have to reconsider as I rarely go formal nowadays. I intend to get to an AD soon but they are a fair distance away so I'm doing my research before taking it to the next stage. Many thanks.


Once I've got my Orion I intend to wear it with casual clothes. When I went to an AD to check it out, while smitten by its looks I didn't think, oh this is too formal for scruffy old me. I just wanted it on my wrist for a lot longer than half minute!


----------



## Fantasio

35 mm Orion is 45 mm between lug tips.

I've used mine with casual clothes also, wouldn't say it's strictly formal.



beechcustom said:


> What is the lug to lug size of the Orion 35mm please?
> 
> So is the Orion too dressy? Have owners found that it can work with a casual wardrobe or is it strictly a formal wear accessory?


----------



## beechcustom

Thanks gents. 45mm lug to lug sounds about perfect. I'll get down to my AD when I get a chance.


----------



## 21:6

Thanks for the review and photos. I'm a big fan of Nomos - I have the Ludwig Datum and use it as my dress watch. Interesting that you chose the 35mm model; I'm wearing much smaller watches these days - currently have a 34mm Air King on the wrist. It's a welcome return to more classic timepieces in my opinion. I've disposed of most of my 42+ mm watches in recent months.


----------



## ninjatim

Hey all,
Just got my orion 35 today in the mail. I'm in Melbourne, Australia, and the only nomos dealer is in Sydney, so had to order it over phone and get it couriered to me. Open it and check it out and one of the first thing I noticed after taking the plastic off is that 10 out of the 48 or so minute markers are actually flawed. They don't seem to be 'printed' on properly. The finish doesn't look great for a $2k watch. Anyone else had the same problem? Pics to come when I get to my computer.


----------



## ninjatim

Here's a photo of the dial. Seems like I got the one that got passed quality control. Am I nitpicking here or should I be expecting watches to have these imperfections?

The problems I have found are so far:

Black minute markers @ 
7 minute marker, although perfect, has black dot at the top near the edge of the case/dial, looks like its broken off from some other minute marker.
9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 39, 42, 43, 44, 49 minute markers aren't printed on properly and parts of it haven't stuck on quite right. Looks scratched off.

Gold 10 minute marker (using a loupe) has black dot (probably from the black minute marker) stuck on it.
Gold 40 and 45 minute marker are scratched.

In between the Gold 45 and black 46 minute marker there is black dot on the glass (on the inside), which I assume is from the black minute markers.









It's night time here so I can't call the AD until tomorrow. Will they have to take this back due to quality issues with the watch?


----------



## Der Amf

In the EU distance selling regulations would allow you to return it even without problems. Do you have similar rules in Australia?

Regardless, my vote is for "unacceptable"


----------



## Dufresne

The last thing you mention, I can readily see. I actually would be bothered by the dot between 45 and 46. However, there appears to be a similar dot just above the 43 that you don't mention. I don't see any of the imperfections you speak of with respect to the other minute markers being incorrectly applied, but that may be due to picture quality. Also, looking at a $2000 watch with a loupe is just asking for it, IMO. Anyway, I hope you find a satisfactory resolution. good luck!


----------



## Der Amf

No matter the price of a watch, there's no reason for accepting a pair of scratched indices. Totally unnecessary.


----------



## ninjatim

There shouldn't be a problem as it seems it is a manufacture problem. It is just a hassle that now I have to go out of my way to post it back and have them send me a new one, hopefully the AD checks the quality of the next one. I'll have to wait until tomorrow when they open again to give them a call/email them the picture.

The upside is I got to try the watch on, what do people think of the sizing to my wrist, from my eyes it looks bit small (wrist = 6.75"/170mm). Originally I was going to get the 38 datum, but got convinced to get the 35 by members of WUS saying that the 35 is the original and the movement is too small for a 38 case, and save $700AUD as well.

However, seeing it on my wrist, it looks a bit small and plain without the date window. If I keep the 35, this will be my only small watch I will ever have in my collection . Don't get me wrong, it's a nice watch and variety is good, I just wouldn't add another small watch to my collection.









My next watch I will be saving for would be the JLC reverso 976; keeping this in mind should I keep the 35 (save $700) or go the 38 datum (spend $700, bit bigger and date window)?


----------



## flyingpicasso

ninjatim said:


> Here's a photo of the dial. Seems like I got the one that got passed quality control. Am I nitpicking here or should I be expecting watches to have these imperfections?
> 
> The problems I have found are so far:
> 
> Black minute markers @
> 7 minute marker, although perfect, has black dot at the top near the edge of the case/dial, looks like its broken off from some other minute marker.
> 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 39, 42, 43, 44, 49 minute markers aren't printed on properly and parts of it haven't stuck on quite right. Looks scratched off.
> 
> Gold 10 minute marker (using a loupe) has black dot (probably from the black minute marker) stuck on it.
> Gold 40 and 45 minute marker are scratched.
> 
> In between the Gold 45 and black 46 minute marker there is black dot on the glass (on the inside), which I assume is from the black minute markers.
> 
> View attachment 1547503
> 
> 
> It's night time here so I can't call the AD until tomorrow. Will they have to take this back due to quality issues with the watch?


I have never seen anything like that out of Nomos...send it back without hesitation. The size you will get used to--it looks great on your wrist. I would not go for the 38mm with your wrist. Once you wear this one for a week or two it will look great to you too. First things first, though--you need to get one with a clean dial.


----------



## dhtjr

ninjatim said:


> Here's a photo of the dial. Seems like I got the one that got passed quality control. Am I nitpicking here or should I be expecting watches to have these imperfections?
> 
> The problems I have found are so far:
> 
> Black minute markers @
> 7 minute marker, although perfect, has black dot at the top near the edge of the case/dial, looks like its broken off from some other minute marker.
> 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 39, 42, 43, 44, 49 minute markers aren't printed on properly and parts of it haven't stuck on quite right. Looks scratched off.
> 
> Gold 10 minute marker (using a loupe) has black dot (probably from the black minute marker) stuck on it.
> Gold 40 and 45 minute marker are scratched.
> 
> In between the Gold 45 and black 46 minute marker there is black dot on the glass (on the inside), which I assume is from the black minute markers.
> 
> View attachment 1547503
> 
> 
> It's night time here so I can't call the AD until tomorrow. Will they have to take this back due to quality issues with the watch?


I can see all the defects you describe, and I can't believe this watch was sent out. I'm sure it will be replaced, and hopefully Nomos and the AD will actually examine the watch with a loupe before sending it. Still a big fan of the brand and hope to own one someday. Hope this gets sorted out quickly for you. By the way, I also think the size is just right for you.


----------



## Encino

Perfect size for you! 

It it will take you 1-2 weeks of wear to get used to it - and then trust us - you will know you've made the right choice.
38 will look like a weird pilot watch on you.

The dial has some minor flaws that you should get corrected though. When looking through a loupe I can spot defects on both Nomos, Rolex and Pateks. I too can spot a small dark spot on the top left side of one of my gold hour markers - probably 1/10th of a millimeter. After all the watches are hand made - but several highly visible errors is a little to much though. 

Once you get it corrected you own a wonderful piece.


----------



## ninjatim

Encino said:


> Perfect size for you!
> 
> It it will take you 1-2 weeks of wear to get used to it - and then trust us - you will know you've made the right choice.
> 38 will look like a weird pilot watch on you.
> 
> The dial has some minor flaws that you should get corrected though. When looking through a loupe I can spot defects on both Nomos, Rolex and Pateks. I too can spot a small dark spot on the top left side of one of my gold hour markers - probably 1/10th of a millimeter. After all the watches are hand made - but several highly visible errors is a little to much though.
> 
> Once you get it corrected you own a wonderful piece.


Thanks everyone for commenting on the size, I guess I'll have to wait for them to send the replacement, hopefully no issues from them, and then i'll just get used to it.

I first noticed the flaws, without the loupe, whilst at work, then got home to use the loupe to look closer. Had I seen it in person I would have asked to look at a new one. I'll send them an email now.


----------



## Dufresne

dhtjr said:


> I can see all the defects you describe, and I can't believe this watch was sent out. I'm sure it will be replaced, and hopefully Nomos and the AD will actually examine the watch with a loupe before sending it. Still a big fan of the brand and hope to own one someday. Hope this gets sorted out quickly for you. By the way, I also think the size is just right for you.


Whoa. Ok, I just got home and looked at the pic on a high res monitor rather than my phone. Yeah, that is just plain unacceptable. I would love to know how this actually made it to an AD. Good luck.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjatim

Apparently the AD normally checks it before it is sent out, but the guy was on leave so it didn't happen with mine. Don't know how it got to the AD though, terrible quality control from Nomos.

However, the AD is out of stock of the orion and won't have any for about a month so I have 2 options:
1- sent the watch back and wait 1 month for a replacement watch to be sent to them then they'll send it to me.
2- keep the watch, use it, and once a new 'dial' in, I send the watch back and they'll replace the dial and send it back along with a free strap.

What are your opinions on this? I don't particularly like the idea of replacing the dial on a brand new watch 1 month in, but also don't want to wait a month for new stock after I have already paid. If anything I'm leaning towards a brand new watch.


----------



## Fantasio

In my opinion the size looks just perfect for a classic watch like Orion. If I put mine on after Sinn U2, it feels indee small for a moment. And when I swap the U2 back it feels like a monster briefly. Still both are comfortable after you get used to them.

Give Orion some time before you make up your mind.



ninjatim said:


> However, seeing it on my wrist, it looks a bit small
> 
> View attachment 1547561


----------



## CitizenM

It looks small to me. I've worn all Orions and I think 38 is probably one of their better all around sizes.


----------



## sduford

As a classy dress watch, I think the 35 looks perfect on your wrist. But if you want to give it a somewhat more casual feel, the 38 would be perfect.


----------



## ninjatim

Well, the AD has replied and said his got stock of the dial, so wants me to send the watch in for him to replace the dial.

Should I go along with this option or wait 4 weeks for a brand new watch?


----------



## dhtjr

ninjatim said:


> Well, the AD has replied and said his got stock of the dial, so wants me to send the watch in for him to replace the dial.
> 
> Should I go along with this option or wait 4 weeks for a brand new watch?


Four weeks is nothing. I'd wait for a new one. And of course hope the replacement is more carefully inspected.


----------



## Dufresne

Wait for the new piece. If they were that lazy with the bits you could actually see, who knows what is else is wrong.


----------



## CitizenM

dhtjr said:


> Four weeks is nothing. I'd wait for a new one. And of course hope the replacement is more carefully inspected.


I agree. When you get it, give it a strong look over to make sure you're happy with it. But for the love of god, do not, under any circumstances, ever look at it under a loupe.


----------



## Der Amf

Learn something new every day: ADs keep stocks of dials

*goes away and thinks about what the implications of that might be*


----------



## sduford

Der Amf said:


> Learn something new every day: ADs keep stocks of dials
> 
> *goes away and thinks about what the implications of that might be*


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. If an AD feels the need to keep Nomos dials on hand, this might not be a rare occurrence...


----------



## CM HUNTER

Looking forward to an update on this one.

I've seen dozens and dozens of macro shots of every model of Nomos out there. Cleaner dials you'll never see. The first thing I pondered when seeing these flaws was if the shop is actually an AD for Nomos and this is a grey market watch. But, then hearing about another here or there being flawed, I am now wondering if Nomos just hired a new guy in the QC department. Assembly lines in Glashuette are not like the usual assembly line. There's more of a human touch. Take that as a positive or a negative, but that's the way it is. A handful of posts with flaws versus hundreds of posts from satisfied owners... it's a numbers game. If you're that popular, and you're churning out that much handmade product, it's bound to happen.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Yeah, I'm also keen for an update. The AD in this story is my local AD. He's a master watchmaker. I have bought from him, and visited a few times to try on watches. I like the guy and recommend him. When I bought a Club, he spent a good while inspecting it and checking the accuracy before he released it to my impatient hands. But as ninjatim stated, it seems the main guy was on leave at the time of his purchase.

I feel the pain of ninjatim, and I hope it's all resolved well. I absolutely hate spending money and trying to be patient waiting for the goods, only to find them faulty. It feels awful. There's an anxiety that the seller won't co-operate, and you'll have to fight....


----------



## barry72

Hopefully they will release another blue dial orion soon, like the solar


----------



## Sussexpaul

barry72 said:


> Hopefully they will release another blue dial orion soon, like the solar.


I would absolutely love this watch. The blue dial and silver batons/hands is a most beautiful combination for me. I did email NOMOS to ask if there was any possibility of the Solar being produced again but was told there were no plans to do this. If only I had known of NOMOS watches when the limited edition of this Solar were available!!


----------



## jball

ninjatim, did the issue with the dial on your watch get resolved satisfactorily? Since I'm getting close to buying the 35mm Orion, I'd sure like to be confident that any quality control problems with the application of the minute markers has been corrected.


----------



## ninjatim

jball said:


> ninjatim, did the issue with the dial on your watch get resolved satisfactorily? Since I'm getting close to buying the 35mm Orion, I'd sure like to be confident that any quality control problems with the application of the minute markers has been corrected.


Yes, it did get sorted, but has left a bad taste in my mouth. Even though it was ordered via phone/email and I didn't get to inspect it upon purchase, the AD should have checked contents before sending it out, especially since it's a relatively expensive item to send by post.

The AD's excuse was that he wasn't there for couple days and it was during one of those days that it was sent out, so some junior staff would have sent it out without inspecting. I reckon, if anything, they would have just given it a glance before packaging it up.

It sucks that the quality control from NOMOS let this watch through.

Couldn't see any visible defects with the replacement watch, but this would probably be my last Nomos for a while and most likely never going to order watch via post, luckily it was only interstate AD. Imagine buying from overseas and having to deal with postage and customs.

Just make sure you inspect the watch, any watch for that matter, before purchasing.


----------



## canali

great size well proportioned....just look at how well the vintage omegas fit (don draper of mad men)
Don Draper's Watch, Tie, Cufflinks & Other Accessories in Mad Men ? Gentleman's Gazette

...I wonder if we're seeing a trend to go from really fat watches
(dive watches exempted) to more stylish and well fitting sizes..esp with vintage themes and styles coming back 
with such gusto...would be nice to see sizes in the 36-38mm sizes for many of us...or at least do as omega does:
have med and larger sizes available.

-----------------
Overall a great watch. One I bought unseen with the only worry that it might be too small, especially as they make a 38mm model. But once I tired it on, I really don't think there is any need to get the larger model.


----------



## mjrchabot

Resurrecting an old thread? Well I'll contribute too... I love my Orion!


----------



## wind me up

My first post, a thread bump and a thank you of sorts. I began my search for a new watch a few months ago after not wearing one for many years. I had a vague notion of what I wanted - an understated design with an automatic mechanical movement, date function and a second hand (preferably a sub-second hand dial). It was only when I began my search did I realise how out of touch I was with the plethora of options available and the trend towards larger watch sizes. During the course of my search I became aware of German watch companies which led me to Nomos and in turn to the Orion model, which spoke to me.

Unfortunately, there isn't a Nomos AD in my city so trying one on before buying wasn't a practical option. After researching all of the online reviews and images that I could find, as well as watching re-runs of you tube reviews, I decided to forego the automatic option and place an order for the Orion Datum with an AD in another city. However, my wife had concerns about the length of the lugs on my 6.6" (17cm) wrist. I then searched the internet in earnest for any information relating to this potential issue which brought me to this forum and a number of Orion related threads, where I have found the comments and photos posted by forum members most helpful.

I think it's fair to say that there is a consensus of opinion about Nomos watches wearing larger than their actual sizing indicates, which was also confirmed by a helpful Nomos customer service representative. After obsessively measuring my wrist and comparing paper cut-outs of lug lengths and watch sizes, I came to the conclusion that the 38mm Orion Datum would probably look too large. My wife thought that the styling of the Orion was reminiscent of a vintage watch, and that although people appear to be wearing big watches with gay abandon these days, the slim and restrained design of the Orion didn't benefit from upsizing, particularly when worn on a relatively small male wrist. I decided to err on the side of caution by cancelling my Orion Datum order and ordering the Orion 35mm instead. So no automatic movement and date function for me after all, but I did get a sub-second dial.

I received my Orion this week and when I opened the box and gazed upon it, the words "it's tiny" slipped from my lips (please bear in mind that I had only seen magnified images of it, and had also been trying on watches with 38mm and 39mm dials and chunkier cases). However, when I put it on my wrist it looked nicely proportioned. My wife thinks it's beautiful. Coincidentally, I noticed a woman at work with a Tangente and it looked like she was wearing a saucer on her wrist, which appears similar in size to my own. I presume that she was wearing the 38mm model and I was genuinely surprised by its expansive appearance. It reassured me about my own choice. I really wouldn't want the Orion to be that prominent unless it was an Omega or a Breitling, which it isn't.

Anyway, here is my Orion which I feel proud to own.


----------



## wind me up

Well that's an inauspicious start. I only intended to post the top image but they've all appeared and I can't see an edit function to delete them. Oh well.


----------



## flyingpicasso

wind me up said:


> Well that's an inauspicious start. I only intended to post the top image but they've all appeared and I can't see an edit function to delete them. Oh well.


Perfect fit; nicely chosen!


----------



## davezp25

wind me up said:


> Well that's an inauspicious start. I only intended to post the top image but they've all appeared and I can't see an edit function to delete them. Oh well.


Looks great! Fantastic watch


----------



## dhtjr

Many of us struggle with the 35 v. 38 Nomos dilemma. My wrist is the same size as yours, and I found the Orion 38 wore too big, but I didn't mind the Tangente 38 (which is actually 37.5). I bet if you ask that gal at work about her Tangente, it might very well be the 35. Anyway, the watch looks perfect on you.


----------



## wind me up

dhtjr said:


> Many of us struggle with the 35 v. 38 Nomos dilemma. My wrist is the same size as yours, and I found the Orion 38 wore too big, but I didn't mind the Tangente 38 (which is actually 37.5). I bet if you ask that gal at work about her Tangente, it might very well be the 35. Anyway, the watch looks perfect on you.


Yes, it certainly was a dilemma. Although it's no substitute for actually trying both watches on, I found that comparing the length of the 45mm and 48mm Orion lug lengths as well as templates of 35mm and 38mm watch diameters, was a useful exercise as it gave me a sense of how both models would look on my wrist.

I note that you tried on the Orion 38. Did you try on the 35 as well?

I doubt that my female co-worker is sporting the smaller Tangente model but I suppose could ask. I just don't want to come off as weird - I barely know her. 

By the way, I still can't see an edit function for my posts which is unusual. Doesn't this forum provide that facility?


----------



## dhtjr

wind me up said:


> Yes, it certainly was a dilemma. Although it's no substitute for actually trying both watches on, I found that comparing the length of the 45mm and 48mm Orion lug lengths as well as templates of 35mm and 38mm watch diameters, was a useful exercise as it gave me a sense of how both models would look on my wrist.
> 
> I note that you tried on the Orion 38. Did you try on the 35 as well?
> 
> I doubt that my female co-worker is sporting the smaller Tangente model but I suppose could ask. I just don't want to come off as weird - I barely know her.
> 
> By the way, I still can't see an edit function for my posts which is unusual. Doesn't this forum provide that facility?


Yes, I tried on the Orion 35, and though it looked tiny in the case, it fit my wrist very well. The 38 lugs did not overhang, but for the style it just looked too big. Perhaps because the Tangente is a bit less dressy the 38 worked better. Watch sizes can be funny things. I wouldn't hesitate asking that gal about her watch--most people enjoy that interaction, and I'm sure she'd be flattered.


----------



## wind me up

dhtjr said:


> Yes, I tried on the Orion 35, and though it looked tiny in the case, it fit my wrist very well. The 38 lugs did not overhang, but for the style it just looked too big. Perhaps because the Tangente is a bit less dressy the 38 worked better. Watch sizes can be funny things. I wouldn't hesitate asking that gal about her watch--most people enjoy that interaction, and I'm sure she'd be flattered.


It's surprising what a difference 3mm can make.

Perhaps I will ask her.


----------



## zaratsu

Wanted to acknowledge this thread for helping me decide to buy a 35mm Orion when I was initially torn between the sizes.

The OPs pics comparing it to the other watches really confirmed (for me at least) that 35 was the right size for its intended purpose as a dress watch.

Thanks all! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

